# -Atlas- Mason's Patent Jar with mixed color.



## JForshey (Jan 30, 2016)

What color is this jar? It seems to be mixed of green and brown/yellow, but the top part seems to be aqua. Any info about this would be helpful. Thanks. The top is pretty sharp, not smooth.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 31, 2016)

I have righted the pics, Hopefully this helps. Looks like a blue Aqua top, an amber swirl in the middle and a greenish bottom. An unusual colour. A few pictures taken outside could also help.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 9, 2016)

That's how I'd describe it - aqua with amber swirls


----------



## ajohn (Feb 16, 2016)

I agree with jarsnstuff. Listed as RB#150, although that particular color is not listed. Olive green @ 40.00- 60.00 I would put your jar at that, maybe a little higher. Also, considered a smooth lip. I think the sharpness your describing is from the mold.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 17, 2016)

My input is: Aqua with Amber / Olive swirls. Quite collectible and desirable.         Jim


----------



## JForshey (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks so much for your input! Amazing that such an ugly jar can be worth so much more than my other pretty ones!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd hate to think you're saddled with an ugly duckling jar.  Send it to me...


----------



## JForshey (Mar 12, 2016)

Funny. That's the highest value I've heard for any of my jars! So the ugly one stays! Of course, I like the clear ones, and broke one I'd never seen before last weekend. Sterling Mason. Hmph. It was actually cracked, which I didn't see when I picked it up, but then I washed it anyway and it broke completely.


----------



## bombboy (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice looking jar.


----------

